

Show HN: "Web App Success" is published today (w/ case study of patio11's BCC) - spxdcz
http://www.fivesimplesteps.com/products/web-app-success

======
spxdcz
If anyone has any questions, I'm here to answer them. The book basically took
18 months to write (on and off), and I wrote most of it while traveling around
the world for a year.

